
Is Microsoft managing OSS initiatives well? The case of issue #3324 - WhitneyLand
https://medium.com/@whitneyland/is-microsoft-managing-oss-initiatives-well-the-case-of-issue-3324-b83247b40dbc
======
daemin
Software like Visual Studio and others doesn't handle or support paths longer
than 260 characters because doing so would break a lot of plugins and
extensions that people rely on.

It requires change in a whole ecosystem and not just in a few key
applications. It would require changes in every tool that could be called from
nuget, from Visual Studio, etc.

I can completely understand why they don't fix it, or consider it high
priority to fix.

